# Can-Am Vids



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

and another popping a wheelie at 30 !


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

and this f00 knows how to ride a dang reverse wheelie!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that reverse wheelie is most impressive


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that rev wheelie is awesome.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

SWEET!!!! Tried a reverse wheelie on my brute but i guess i'm either too chicken or too smart to ride it out. Not sure which. Really gets some crazy looks when ya lift the back end just backin off the trailer lol.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that reverse wheelie is awesome. Ive always wanted to try that skimming across the water thing but I'm afraid that i wont be going fast enough and hit the water like a wall and ill go flying with out the bike


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

ROTAX....... WoW


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

skimming can go really good or really bad useually no in between. the reverse wheelie is just go balls out you have to keep the bike strait with your legs and dont let it start to go to one side or it can get ugly.


----------

